# Loans for unlisted companies



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone help point me in the right direction for banks that offer loans for employees of non listed companies?

Regards

Chris


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help point me in the right direction for banks that offer loans for employees of non listed companies?
> 
> ...


Your best bet is the bank to which your salary gets credited. Most banks however require a 6 month to 1 year history of salary deposits to the particular account. I work for an unlisted company, but Emirates NBD offered me a personal loan as long as I had at least 6 salaries credited to the account. For secured loans (car / home), I am reasonably sure being listed is not a hard requirement. Hope this helps...


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

lordaragon said:


> Your best bet is the bank to which your salary gets credited. Most banks however require a 6 month to 1 year history of salary deposits to the particular account. I work for an unlisted company, but Emirates NBD offered me a personal loan as long as I had at least 6 salaries credited to the account. For secured loans (car / home), I am reasonably sure being listed is not a hard requirement. Hope this helps...


Of course there are other lenders which charge exorbitant rates, and don't really care if your company is listed or not. But be prepared to pay upwards of 20% (flat) in interest. An example is Reem Finance...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You could check this website - pretty good.
Personal loans


----------



## bratt (Jul 24, 2014)

Same here I am having an issue applying for a personal loan because my company is not listed


----------

